# What is up with the site today???



## ta2drvn (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep trying to go to some pages on a thread and some work and some don't, for example I try to open page 5 of the 'debate' thread in the political section and I can get 1-4 but page 5 won't open just times out, then I posted something in the 'strains and review' section and a few minutes later I tried to access it to edit something and it won't open, then I tried to open a thread in this section to see if this is a report of what I am experiencing but that won't open. this gonna get fixed soon?


----------



## Antman (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm having the same problems. Thought is was my PC. I'm over here running Spybot, Adaware, Regcure. Cleanin' the discs and defragin'. Gotta be the site.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 28, 2008)

The admin recently "upgraded" the server. Wherever he moved the site to, was a terrible choice (not trying to be critical... just trying to be helpful). The server can't handle this site's activity. I think maybe he should consider moving to a better server. Just in case the admin sees this thread, I recommend hostgator.com. They are a very reputable hosting co. with extremely low prices. Both of my sites are hosted there and my sites work very fast and are never down.

I can't hardly do anything today due to the extremely slow response. It takes a good 5-10 minutes for a page to load. Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the info, I hope this is fixed soon. I really like this site a lot, but its kinda hard to put up with such slow speeds when other sites I also enjoy don't have such problems, guess I will contribute to speeding things up a little and log out for a while cross fingers and maybe in a few days see if there are improvements.


----------



## jumifera (Sep 29, 2008)

same here ta2drvn


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been having problems like this for the past few weeks, sense before the "upgrade". same problem at home and at work. if looking for a server, I recommend dedicatednow.com they have their own datacenter in north new jersey, with a dedicated 16gb/s dark fiber line, with less then half the bandwidth used.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Wtf this sites goin hella slow????


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 29, 2008)

It's slower than dialup. It's ruining the joy of cable internet for sure.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 29, 2008)

It literally took about 8 minutes for this thread to open. Theres no way I'm gonna try and navigate this site at this pace. I won't be coming here until something is done about it. I'll check back every now and then to see if anything has been done. Until then, I'll see you all later.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 29, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


ta2drvn said:


> I keep trying to go to some pages on a thread and some work and some don't ...
> 
> ... what I am experiencing but that won't open. this gonna get fixed soon?


I feel like I'm back on dial-up, even worse. Takes minutes for a page to come up.

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

it will take me 6 minutes for this response to load watch ill time it!


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 29, 2008)

Same here ... it takes six or more minutes to load the page ... what the heck it up? Will you be fixing the problem soon? ... my goodness this site has a lot of web related problems ...


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally the site goes fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Sorry about that I was away from a computer this weekend, and of course things decide to go sideways, Its not our servers we are running multiple servers for rollitup, the final backup server was having problems but it should be rectified now. 

RIU


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry about that I was away from a computer this weekend, and of course things decide to go sideways, Its not our servers we are running multiple servers for rollitup, the final backup server was having problems but it should be rectified now.
> 
> RIU


Hooray!!!!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to see the site is back to normal.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, all back to normal whew, lol.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yes, all back to normal whew, lol.


yay chiceh ur on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2008)

piski said:


> yay chiceh ur on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have been on, but very slow, the past day or so, lol. This is much better.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have been on, but very slow, the past day or so, lol. This is much better.


yea i wuz wondering y riu wuz going soo slow lately


----------



## jumifera (Sep 30, 2008)

hip hip hurray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 30, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


rollitup said:


> Sorry about that I was away from a computer this weekend, and of course things decide to go sideways, Its not our servers we are running multiple servers for rollitup, the final backup server was having problems but it should be rectified now.


thanks from Calgary, Canada. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, I can once again post and reply before I forget what I was gonna say now... 



...maybe it wasn't so bad for you guys after all!! LOL


----------

